

Provide a mid-peninsula community center (bay area) for hackers and thinkers - catch23
http://hackerdojo.pbwiki.com
I thought this was relatively newsworthy because there are so few coworking facilities in the south bay area (Palo Alto / Mountain View) compared to San Francisco proper.  The Bay Area startup scene needs a hacking / coworking facility of our own.  David Weekly of SuperHappyDevHouse fame is trying to put a coworking / community center together for us south bay residents, if you are interested in contributing or joining, please post to the wiki!
======
catch23
I thought this was relatively newsworthy because there are so few coworking
facilities in the south bay area (Palo Alto / Mountain View) compared to San
Francisco proper. The Bay Area startup scene needs a hacking / coworking
facility of our own. David Weekly of SuperHappyDevHouse fame is trying to put
a coworking / community center together for us south bay residents, if you are
interested in contributing or joining, please post to the wiki!

